# Vega 40" fence



## johne230 (Jul 16, 2015)

Does anyone own the Vega 40" fence.I need to know what the measurement is of the front guide bar from the right side of the blade to the end.I am trying to figure out if I will have enough room to install this fence my shop is a little narrow and I have other bench tools around so I dont want to have a situation where I have to move the table saw to get around it.Thanks for any help.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

On my contractor TS the Vega 40" is 14 1/2" left and 47 3/4" right of the blade. I have 14' wide area that the TS sits across, with other tools against one wall leaving 12'. The TS is mounted on a box with two wheels on one end and legs on the other making it easy to wheel it side to side if needed. BTW the box catches the saw dust with an open top. If you do go with the Vega you will probably be tempted to build a RT in the extra 2' The fence rails are designed to carry the weight. I am pleased with my Vega and recommend it. However the shorter models are adequate if another RT is not wanted and space is too tight.


----------



## johne230 (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks paduke thats just what I needed.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

If your contractor saw is a Delta the Unisaw had a real short version which I could measure. There lots of them around as most people are installing Biesemeyer fences so they go pretty cheap.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

The Vega model's feature is a threaded micro adjust that allows you sneak up on a cut.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh ok. I thought you were looking for short. You can't do that with a Delta fence. You have to use the fist method and rap it.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I have the unifence on my unisaw and I also have a Mule/Accusquare on another saw and in my opinion it is a better fence.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I don't have the saw any more but here are a few pics of the typical Craftsman saw with the Vega Pro 40 installed.
Note: It was kinda heavy but I had the saw anchored well to prevent tipping.

BTW...it worked great. It made that poor old saw (1977 model) perform like a new one.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I had one of those Mike but maybe 5 plus years newer. I gave it to the inlaws to keep them away from my unisaw then got it back and sold it last year. Still going as far as I know. It was the one that first got the Mule fence.The fence they came with was junk.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow Mike I thought my Bies fence was a tank , but the Vega looks like it could eat it for breakfast.
I can't see where you'd get any deflection at all


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

I think the Biesemeyer fence has a 1/4 inch thick front plate steel rail which makes it so heavy. It is probably what gives it such strength. There is no fine adjustment.


----------



## johne230 (Jul 16, 2015)

Well I decided to go with the Shop Fox Aluma fence instead.I should have it by the end of the week,I have started to design my work station and will post pictures as project progresses.


----------



## johne230 (Jul 16, 2015)

Here is a rough drawing of what I am going to do.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

It is always nice to have a big work area for your table saw. That way you can lay any piece of wood you want on it.


----------



## johne230 (Jul 16, 2015)

coxhaus said:


> It is always nice to have a big work area for your table saw. That way you can lay any piece of wood you want on it.


Actually my shop is quite small 14x14. The work station will give me more storage so I can get some stuff off the walls and open up some more work space.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

johne230 said:


> Actually my shop is quite small 14x14. The work station will give me more storage so I can get some stuff off the walls and open up some more work space.


You might consider adding a drop down extension. I had one on the back side of my work table, but it didn't work out. So, I cut it down and relocated it to the end of my workbench. It added about 15 inches to the length. That has been helpful more than once while I was building cabinets recently.

I have included some pics. Something like this. Hmmm...I thought I bought them on Amazon, but I can find it in my order history.
https://www.amazon.com/12-inch-Moun...1081847&sr=8-9&keywords=folding+shelf+bracket

Edit 2: Ah Ha! I found my order...in 2013!
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0006FKP3G/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Mike


----------



## johne230 (Jul 16, 2015)

MT Stringer said:


> You might consider adding a drop down extension. I had one on the back side of my work table, but it didn't work out. So, I cut it down and relocated it to the end of my workbench. It added about 15 inches to the length. That has been helpful more than once while I was building cabinets recently.
> 
> I have included some pics. Something like this. Hmmm...I thought I bought them on Amazon, but I can find it in my order history.
> https://www.amazon.com/12-inch-Moun...1081847&sr=8-9&keywords=folding+shelf+bracket
> ...


My work station will extend 11" beyond the back of the saw which will cover the motor,from that point I use adjustable roller stands as a run off table they fold up so they dont take much room in the shop.


----------



## johne230 (Jul 16, 2015)

I received my new fence from ShopFox.I have that installed and started building the work station from plywood on hand it will eventually get covered with veneer I have here are some pictures of what I have done so far.

Table Saw Work Station Slideshow by johne230 | Photobucket

I will build doors for all the cabinets and drawers for the cabinet that is not built yet.The top will be built out of plywood and covered with laminate,thats it for now.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice looking fence John . Looks exactly like my old biesemeyer fence. There built like a tank and have very little deflection . You should be very happy with this fence


----------



## johne230 (Jul 16, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Nice looking fence John . Looks exactly like my old biesemeyer fence. There built like a tank and have very little deflection . You should be very happy with this fence


Yes it is very solid and accurate squares up every time only thing I miss is the micro adjust on the old fence.I am thinking of getting the wixey digital display.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Looks good. Congrats!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

johne230 said:


> Yes it is very solid and accurate squares up every time only thing I miss is the micro adjust on the old fence.I am thinking of getting the wixey digital display.


My Excalibur fence is pretty much a spin off of the Bies, and I found a micro adjuster for it . Also bought the Wixey digital Gauge , but haven't installed either


http://www.general.ca/accessories/acc_tablesaw/a_50-055.html


----------

